# Question for all you grinder buffs



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

In a coffee shop this morning, I noticed that they had upgraded their grinders. Thinking it worth a shot, I asked if they had any used grinders that they might want to sell. The chap brought out a Mazzer, similar looking in size to a SJ. When we checked the label, it said Mini! I'm guessing that this is an old style Mini, he said he had been using it for five years. It looked a bit dusty, and he said the burrs would definitely need replacing, but part of me is interested. Should I be? The guy said it had been used for five years, hammering out coffee "all day long". Asking how much he wanted for it, I was told £150. Now, I would only really pay ~£100 for this, seeing as it's an old model and also in need of new burrs.

What do you guys think? Should I steer clear?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

After looking on the Mazzer website, maybe I was wrong about it being an old model. I just didn't recognise the lack of 'curve' to the machine under the doser but perhaps this is because I've been looking at Super Jollys. When I go back, I'll get a product code.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to keep adding to this post but......if I were to plump for a Mini over a SJ, would this be a bad idea? What would I be losing out on? Should I keep looking for a SJ?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The Mini is a perfectly sound machine for home use - but smaller burrs and less powerful motor than the SJ.

The serial number plate gives its age - the first two digits are the year - 03xxxxxxx = 2003.

The latest Minis have the power cable coming out of the back, not the side.

Personally, if I had the room I would be hanging on for a SJ rather than a mini that has seen so much use.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll likely pop back to the shop today and check the serial number and lead position. If I could get the guy down to £100, do you think this would be a good buy, or should I hang on for a SJ, like you said? Is 5 years continuous use a lot for a Mazzer? I thought they were built to run forever.

Do you know if the older minis are taller than the newer ones? This was much bigger than I was expecting a mini to be.

Thanks for the info, vintagecigarman.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mazzers will probably run forever at home, but nothing will run forever in a busy cafe environment where the motor is running most of the day. £100 is probably the max I would pay for something with so much use. Check the price of genuine burrs too before buying so you know the extra you're going to have to spend.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are horror stories about people buying new burrs only to find out the burr-carriers are mis-aligned / damaged and/or the bearing/motor are on the way out...Make sure it sounds smooth

I would run the grinder so the burrs are just touching (''chirp chirp'' sound) and then back off about 1/2 an inch - see what the grind quality is like. If it isnt talcum powder walk away!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

None of you sound very optimistic, so I think I'll leave this baby alone and carry on looking for a SJ. Trying hard to rein in my impulsiveness!

Cheers for the input, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ask him why he think it needs new burrs. I'd say £150 was pushing it for such an easy sale (he does not have to advertise, pay any fees, or pack and ship it) especially if it definitely needs new burrs. I'd maybe point this out and offer £75. It'll likely be left out back gathering dust for a long while before he gets around to selling it otherwise.

You should definitely run it first though.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Django my SJ was made in 2004 and I would guess saw some decent usage in the first years of its life.

It had brand new burrs however and after running through about 3kg to season the burrs I'm really starting to love the grind.

For ~£100 it might be worth going for it, don't think new burrs and springs would cost to much. Motor related parts might cost a lot though. Definitely ask for a go and try to listen for any strange whuuuring noises which suggest wobbly axle.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks tribs, fatboyslim. It's a mini though, not an SJ. I'll go back and have another look tomorrow. Thing is, is he willing to accept £75ish, I'm not sure whether to hold out for a good SJ or go for it. Don't want it to die on me! And I'm aware than a SJ is a better machine than a Mini. Hmmm...


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> There are horror stories about people buying new burrs only to find out the burr-carriers are mis-aligned / damaged and/or the bearing/motor are on the way out...Make sure it sounds smooth
> 
> I would run the grinder so the burrs are just touching (''chirp chirp'' sound) and then back off about 1/2 an inch - see what the grind quality is like. If it isnt talcum powder walk away!


Cheers Gary. Will try this.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Bleedin' coffee shop was closed by 1 today so couldn't have a fiddle. Will try again tomorrow. Still unsure as to whether to go for a proper-job SJ for ~200 or grab a bargain Mini at ~100. Probably the former but we'll see.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

£75??? I'd go for it without hesitation, a new set of retaining springs will be just as important as a new burr set, they are just pence from Coffee Hit. I recon with blunt burrs you would struggle to make talc using garys technique, give it a go though.

make sure if listening to it running you don't have the grind tray underneath as sometimes that can rattle and sound aweful!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Even when I could get a reconditioned SJ for ~200? I've not offered 75 yet. Last time I was in, he said I could take it for 150. I definitely won't be paying that. Seeing as it's had loads of use then £100 - taking into account new burrs etc - seems fair.

We'll see what he says on monday! Will report back.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Outlaw...you'd be happy to take this grinder even with the 5 years of continuous cafe use?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

This is probably a silly question but would a SJ with the serial number 0228103 - so I'm guessing 2002? - refurbed, and with new burrs, be a good bet? 10 years seems old to me but I know little about these grinders. Should I look for something newer?

Cheers


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will be an 02 , I personally would shoot for something newer but obviously will cost you more .

I have a mantra "buy cheap, buy twice "


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

It's going for £175 on ebay now so will probably reach £200. Would a refurb of 2002 age be better or worse than a newer - say 2005/2006 - model? I know that's hard to answer but, to me, a refurb sounds good as it's been stripped and checked for problems. Am I wrong?

Cheers Gary.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Django said:


> Outlaw...you'd be happy to take this grinder even with the 5 years of continuous cafe use?


Yeah, I probably would, usually in a cafe environment a Mini would only be used for decaff or something with a low turnover. So i would be extra cautious but would seriously look at it, ask the guy in the shop what it was used for and if he says it was his main grinder then maybe leave it alone, If he says decaff, then check it out properly. I have a Mini which i bought brand new and I adore it, If thinking of an upgrade, the super jolly wouldn't come into the equasion as i don't belive they are all that much better, a Major or Royal however is a different story!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was a main grinder as the guy said it had been spinning all day for 5 years. I'll double check though. Seems funny to be using a Mini in a reputable cafe, as a main grinder. They're using a pair or royals/roburs now so must know what they're talking about!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

My Super Jolly was made in 2002 and still going strong!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't believe 2002 was ten years ago!

Right. So I'm going to check out this grinder tomorrow. Things to check:

-ability to produce talc when backing off a touch from burrs touching.

-lack of strange noises

... anything else?


----------

